# Record HQ video from within an app on iPad 3?



## rendilll (Jul 23, 2012)

Long story short, my game company is releasing our first mobile game in coming weeks (hold your applause) and we are trying to record some HQ gameplay video on the iPad 3 (where it looks best, obviously.)

I'm dumb, you guys are smart. I read the FAQs and other posts but don't see a solution for this (if there is one.) We tried a few over the air capture programs, but they didn't work for recording anything within the actual game app.

Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

rendilll said:


> Long story short, my game company is releasing our first mobile game in coming weeks (hold your applause) and we are trying to record some HQ gameplay video on the iPad 3 (where it looks best, obviously.)
> 
> I'm dumb, you guys are smart. I read the FAQs and other posts but don't see a solution for this (if there is one.) We tried a few over the air capture programs, but they didn't work for recording anything within the actual game app.
> 
> Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated.


if it is jailbroken you could get a vnc app on cydia and record it on pc


----------



## sean8 (May 21, 2012)

What about getting a vga adapter then plug into computer and screen capture it... It wont be the best quality but better than nothing


----------

